#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Do you know some Free and open source databases

## Lorraine

Hi techies,
A database is an organized collection of data, stored and accessed electronically. So the importance of a database is known by a company which handle lot more data. Specially secured data. As IT departments are most probably holding a huge cost as everyone like free stuff the IT department may also choose to use free and open source Data Bases? Have you ever heard about these free and open source databases? I'll mention some of them as
1. Mongo DB
2.CUBRID
3. MariaDB
4.MySQL
Do you guys aware on the pros and cons of these? Can share your knowledge on free and open source DB's here?? :Thumbs:

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hi techies,
> A database is an organized collection of data, stored and accessed electronically. So the importance of a database is known by a company which handle lot more data. Specially secured data. As IT departments are most probably holding a huge cost as everyone like free stuff the IT department may also choose to use free and open source Data Bases? Have you ever heard about these free and open source databases? I'll mention some of them as
> 1. Mongo DB
> 2.CUBRID
> 3. MariaDB
> 4.MySQL
> Do you guys aware on the pros and cons of these? Can share your knowledge on free and open source DB's here??



Hi ,

*CUBRID ,

Pros 
*Multiple granularity locking .
online backup .Database replication and transaction consistency .

*Cons* 

Doesn't work with Apple system .
No script debugger .
Manual only comes English OR korean

----------


## Lorraine

> Hi ,
> 
> *CUBRID ,
> 
> Pros 
> *Multiple granularity locking .
> online backup .Database replication and transaction consistency .
> 
> *Cons* 
> ...


Thank you for the reply Wondergirl. So do you recommend to use free and opensource databases?

----------

